# موقع يجعل منك عالم يا مهندس الاتصالات---جرب وادخل



## قاسم عبادى (15 يوليو 2011)

*السلام عليكم 
ادخلو هذا الموقع الرهيب وسوف تجدون محاضرات فيديو صورة وصوت وشرح وافى فى كل تخصصات الهندسة وكانك داخل القاعة وبالنسبة لكورسات الاتصالات ستجدون كل كورسات الاتصالات زمن المحاضرة الواحدة يتراوح بين 45-60 دقيقة ويقدمها مجموعة من البروفيسرات والدكاترة اسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسرع بالدخول وادينا رائيك
فقط اضغط على رابط الكورس الذى تريده وستجد منه عشرات المحاضرات*​*
رابط الوقع

http://www.learnerstv.com/Free-Engin...re-courses.htm​*​


----------



## كفراعي الصمود (15 يوليو 2011)

موقع جميييييييييييييييل جد ... شكر من القلب اخ قاسم


----------



## عماد الكبير (15 يوليو 2011)

*
جزاك الله كل خير 
وبارك الله فيكم 
وزادك الله من فضله 

وموقع غاية فى الروعة 



*


----------



## محمد(طالب هندسة) (17 يوليو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (19 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Eng'r.Firas (25 يوليو 2011)

رائع.. ويعطيك العافية


----------



## مهندسة امة الرحمن (28 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## the-revenger-x (28 يوليو 2011)

*thanks alot .*


----------



## acer.7 (1 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
:20:
:20:
:20:
​


----------



## ابن العبسي (2 أغسطس 2011)

اسلم على هذا الموقع الرائع


----------



## solimanyat (2 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم اخوانى عايز اسال سؤال فى البرمجة ومش عارف مين ممكن يجاوب عليا 
ارجو الرد الرسع


----------



## solimanyat (2 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم اخوانى عايز اسال سؤال فى البرمجة ومش عارف مين ممكن يجاوب عليا 
ارجو الرد الرسع


----------



## solimanyat (2 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم اخوانى عايز اسال سؤال فى البرمجة ومش عارف مين ممكن يجاوب عليا 
ارجو الرد الرسع


----------



## eng.ahmad85 (3 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## medhatzaki (8 أغسطس 2011)

i can not thank you enough.......................thanks.thanks


----------



## احمد العسافي (10 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور اخي على هذا الموقع فعلا جميل


----------



## امين المشهداني (11 أغسطس 2011)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## abdalmonem (12 أغسطس 2011)

بصراحة الموقع جميا جدا جدا جدا 
وتسلم الايادى 
لكن الدور والباقى علنا احنا بقى عرفنا الموقع والعلم موجود لكن محتاج اللى عنده صبر ويتعلم


----------



## kamal872001 (14 أغسطس 2011)

موقع اكتر من رائع
قولي وين طحت فيه
المهم
بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حساناتك


----------



## hamad2 (18 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## asma_eng85 (18 أغسطس 2011)

thank you so much


----------



## alikarar (24 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خير ومتعك بالصحة ؤالعافية


----------



## العبادي_079 (27 أغسطس 2011)

شكراً أخوي وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## طالب جديد2010 (29 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## منذر 1 (6 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا ...


----------



## basloom2002 (7 فبراير 2013)

تسلم على الايد الحلوة اللي حطته
صراحة رووووووووووووعة هذا الموقع وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سامر كردم (12 فبراير 2013)

مشكور وجزالله خيرا وزادك الله علما


----------



## an_isma43 (13 فبراير 2013)

يعطيك اصحة خويا بارك الله فبيك ​


----------



## marwa saf (16 فبراير 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## aryamayhm (16 مارس 2013)

موقع جميل جدا بارك الله فيك


----------



## هندسه1414 (28 مارس 2013)

موقع فعلا اكثر من رائع بس مشكلته انه بالغه الانجليزيه ومحتاج احد كويس في اللغه .
شككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككرا على هذا الموقع:84:


----------



## engineers_center (4 أبريل 2013)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## esra.eee (10 أبريل 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## MOHAMED-AHMED (17 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amir_ezat (19 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## alomda (19 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير 
وبارك الله فيكم 
وزادك الله من فضله 

وموقع غاية فى الروعة


----------



## sunkata (22 أبريل 2013)

شكرا


----------



## aryamayhm (26 أبريل 2013)

الموقع جميل جدااااااااا بارك الله فيكم


----------



## amir_ezat (28 مايو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## الدسوقى السنباطى (10 يوليو 2013)

*جزاك الله كل خير 
وبارك الله فيكم*


----------

